# Psychiatrist vs. Psychologist



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

I want to be a therapist but not a psychiatrist. That would mean I couldn't give out medication. I wonder if that would limit the amount of possible clients. I have never tried medication and it would take a lot for me to consider trying it. I like to think I can overcome this on my own. I think it would be so much more satisfying to think I changed myself completely on my own. Like I didn't just pop a pill and wait to get better. From the one time I have tried medication, I absolutely hated it. It made me feel so much more anxious and suicidal. Do you see a psychologist or a psychiatrist or both? Which would you prefer and what has been your experience seeing one or the other?


----------



## determinedtowin (Nov 19, 2008)

aloss4words said:


> I want to be a therapist but not a psychiatrist. That would mean I couldn't give out medication. I wonder if that would limit the amount of possible clients. I have never tried medication and it would take a lot for me to consider trying it. I like to think I can overcome this on my own. I think it would be so much more satisfying to think I changed myself completely on my own. Like I didn't just pop a pill and wait to get better. From the one time I have tried medication, I absolutely hated it. It made me feel so much more anxious and suicidal. Do you see a psychologist or a psychiatrist or both? Which would you prefer and what has been your experience seeing one or the other?


Psychologists don't deal with medications, so it wouldn't limit the amount of clients you get because psychologists and psychiatrists have very different roles. People go to psychologists for therapy, and they see psychiatrists for medications and diagnoses ... if they booked an appointment with a psychologist they wouldn't expect to be prescribed medication. I see a psychiatrist because i see my primary disorder as being very biological ... and i have never found psychological input beneficial ... but obviously it depends on the patient and their needs. I think psychologists are great if the problem the patient has is based on experiences/dysfunctional thinking etc .... whereas psychiatrists are better at dealing with biological disorders ... but there's some overlap.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

If you live in the states of New Mexico or Louisiana and have a specialized training in psychopharmacology you can prescribe medication as a psychologist. I have seen some psychologists and didnt really help as much than the psychiatrist I see who does both drug treatment and psychoanalysis.


----------



## alex291 (Jan 1, 2009)

i see a psychologist and i would liek to become one also.

i think medication is good for short term, therapy for long term, and a psychologist might refer you to a psychiatrist for medical purposes but drugs wont fix the problem, they will just take away the symptoms temporarily. thats not to say theyre useless, but a combination of both or just therapy i think is better.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

There's talk of relaxing the rules on who can prescribe anti-depressants and stuff. Maybe by the time you finish becoming a psychologist you will be able to prescribe prozac and stuff.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Do you see a psychologist or a psychiatrist or both? Which would you prefer and what has been your experience seeing one or the other?

I see both.... ( if that doesn't like make me sounded totally broken n stuff :um )

Psychology has been beneficial in challenging my behaviour and thoughts

Psychiatry has been beneficial in helping me understand why i feel this way in the first place.

So pretty much both positive experiences i guess.


----------



## alex291 (Jan 1, 2009)

LALoner said:


> There's talk of relaxing the rules on who can prescribe anti-depressants and stuff. Maybe by the time you finish becoming a psychologist you will be able to prescribe prozac and stuff.


there are a few states that are like that. New mexico is one of them, cant remember the others..


----------



## free2live (Apr 30, 2009)

I've seen many more psychologists than psychiatrists. It is often a very long wait to get an appointment with a psychiatrist. But with a psychologist, under the advisement of a psychiatrist, they can give you therapy sessions, and when ready, direct you to their supervisor for medication if necessary. I personally have not taken any medication, thinking the same thing -- that I would rather have gotten better on my own, and dislike being under the influence, also worring about side effects and dependency.


----------

